
Tesla Employees Call 'BS' on Online Sales Claims - AndrewBissell
https://jalopnik.com/tesla-employees-call-bullshit-on-online-sales-claims-am-1833201246
======
AndrewBissell
This excerpt is particularly sad & gross on Tesla's part:

To add insult to injury, Tesla had offered employees a discount program at the
end of 2018 that gave them the cars’ so-called self-driving package, an $8,000
value for free, plus $5,000 off any model, for a total discount of $13,000.
According to Business Insider, the company also encouraged employees to trade
in accrued paid time off towards the purchase of a car.

Derek told me he was one of the only employees at his store that didn’t take
advantage of the offer after a fourth quarter where the store did very well
and pockets were filled with compensation bonuses. Now they all have hefty car
loans for expensive vehicles they’re worried about paying off without a job.

------
tivert
> Commissions were cut, slashing many salaries 50 percent or more with no
> notice. Employees weren’t allowed to take paid time off out of concern
> everyone would use it to look for other jobs.

Boy, that's a dick move. Tesla decides to lay off it's works, so it cuts their
pay and attempts to sabotage their efforts to find other work?

Seriously, professionally run companies offer _extra pay_ (e.g. severance) to
employees they need temporarily but plan to lay off.

~~~
AndrewBissell
Tesla is attempting constructive dismissal, trying to get employees to quit
"voluntarily" so the company doesn't have to deal with the expense and hassle
of proper terminations.

